
Just Because You Weren't Dancing is No Reason for Us Not to Beat You Up - saileshr
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/05/14/1298490/-Just-Because-You-Weren-t-Dancing-is-No-Reason-for-Us-Not-to-Beat-You-Up-and-Then-Throw-You-in-Jail?fb_action_ids=10104551228383710&fb_action_types=og.likes
======
colanderman
Cameras. Every human in any official position of authority of force should be
required by law to wear a camera that records at all times video and audio. If
the camera ever is disabled for any reason, their testimony for those periods
should be considered invalid. The videos recorded should be considered part of
the public record.[1]

Law enforcement works for the people, not the other way around. Many need to
be reminded of that fact.

[1] Obviously in certain cases this is not desirable; e.g. sting operations.
Modern technology is at the point that all faces in a video can be
automatically blurred. Individuals who wish their face to be _unblurred_ could
specifically request so.

~~~
disbelief
Speaking of cameras, doesn't BART have cameras pretty much everywhere on
trains and platforms? Surely that would be useful evidence in her defence.

